# Hard Drive space



## Lord.B (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi guys,

I recently just got this Acer computer and everything worked fine. ITs a great computer

But then i discovered something,

my hard drive seems to loose its space for no reason

like yesterday i checked it was 154GB of 181 GB\

and then i checked today it was 147GB of 181GB

In between this period i merely worked on some word files and did not download or install any programs or files

is there a solution to this problem?


----------



## mattyc (Aug 22, 2007)

Lord.B said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I recently just got this Acer computer and everything worked fine. ITs a great computer
> 
> ...


Treesize Free: http://www.jam-software.com/freeware/index.shtml

http://windirstat.info/ WinDirStat can show you a graphical representation of your drive.

Those can help you find where your hard drive space is being used.


----------



## Lord.B (Apr 26, 2007)

okay i ran both program

but both program only shows that my hard drive uses only 16-17GB

in my hard drive properties indicate that now free space is 143GB of 181GB.

181-143=38, there is actually 38Gb that is occupied 

the space is still disappearing raplidy.

does anyone know the solution to this problem?

i tired virus scanning with macfee but didn't find any virus


----------



## Lord.B (Apr 26, 2007)

pliz someone help me

10GB of my disk space just disappeared over the past two hours

my operating system is windows vista


----------



## nvantine (Aug 12, 2007)

do u have auto-update disabled? i mean there shouldnt be 38gb of updates within a couple days but auto-update sometimes downloads viruses


----------



## Lord.B (Apr 26, 2007)

my auto-update is enabled, but when i turned it off, the disk space still continues to disappear


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

Its probably the system restore backup file.
You can change the settings in control panel


----------



## Lord.B (Apr 26, 2007)

it seems that i started loosing disk space whenever i connect to the internet

can that be a virus then?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

When you ran Tree Size and WinDirStat, what folders showed as being the largest, and how much space are they taking up? Are those the ones growing in size by the hour?


----------



## Lord.B (Apr 26, 2007)

omg, thanks so much, the problem is gone now

it is the problem with the system restore backup file,

the shadowstorage took up almost 30 GB!!

i merely adjusted the setting using the command prompt and poof, 30 GB of my disk space appeared.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Lord.B (Apr 26, 2007)

ya cus when i use tree size none of my files were growing in size, so i suspect it was a virus,

but then i scanned my comp using MacAfee, NOrton, Panda, and other online scans, none of them worked

so i checked my shadowstorage and fixed it

go to this site for help

http://taktau.me.uk/blog/276/reduce-disk-space-used-by-vista/


----------



## connexion2005 (Aug 30, 2007)

Definetley you system restore files.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

FWIW, it may be shortsighted to reduce the system restore memory. Since you have loads of disk space, what are you saving it for? System restore can bail you out of some nasty binds.


----------



## Lord.B (Apr 26, 2007)

thanks for the advice


----------



## Hueco514 (Sep 19, 2007)

Lord B., I have the same exact problem on my new Sony VAIO Laptop. After putting some stuff in, I realized I was slowly losing gigs on my Hard Drive. I had about 90, and it went down to 83 in a couple of hours. I thought it was my updates on Microsoft and such, but I turned those off and it continued. I read up on the System Restore thing on Vista, and how it takes 15%. I know how to change the settings to at least 2% for restore, but I was wondering, when you did it, did you stop losing hard drive space? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Lord.B (Apr 26, 2007)

ya, it just kinda stop.
I immediately regain 20 GB of my harddrive after I reset it to like 10 percent.I think afterwards it still slowly decrease for a bit, but its within the range i set it to.


----------



## Hueco514 (Sep 19, 2007)

Yeah, I changed mine to 2%, and it stopped decreasing, and when it did, it was within the range. Thanks for the help.


----------

